# Switching Insurance Companies



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

I switched my car insurance today from Geico to esurance and I just wanted to know if I can still drive after the switch and what the procedures are. Im guessing I have to take a photo of my new insurance certificate but if there are any other issues anyone could let me know about Id appreciate it. I hope to be able to drive again later today or tomorrow but I dont want to risk being deactivated.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Just update your profile with the new policy.


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok sounds good. Just wanted to make sure there were no hidden issues. Thanks.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I’m curious why you made that switch when Geico has rideshare coverage and Esurance does not?


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> I'm curious why you made that switch when Geico has rideshare coverage and Esurance does not?


Geico kept raising my rate, it went up over $100 when I tried to renew. Actually I ended up going with Progressive for a lot cheaper, worked out nice.


----------



## Vaseag (Aug 19, 2017)

sledrunner said:


> Geico kept raising my rate, it went up over $100 when I tried to renew. Actually I ended up going with Progressive for a lot cheaper, worked out nice.


What State ? How much ?


----------



## sledrunner (Oct 9, 2017)

New York. It went up over $100 at renewal and I ended up getting cheaper rates then I originally has.


----------

